# How much water do you give your pups



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

I give my pup water only at feeding time, and its working great. How about you guys


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

They should really have access to fresh water at all times except a a couple of hours before bedtime or a longish crating.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Relayer said:


> They should really have access to fresh water at all times except a a couple of hours before bedtime or a longish crating.


Is the way I am giving it ok?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I always have water available for them. 
If they're dehydrated on a regular basis it could damage their kidneys (among other things). 
When we were crate training Jax I took the water away about an hour before he went in.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Unless it's right before bedtime or after eating, why would you ever want to deprive a growing puppy of water?

Have a bowl full of clean water available at all times.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I always have water available for them.
> If they're dehydrated on a regular basis it could damage their kidneys (among other things).
> When we were crate training Jax I took the water away about an hour before he went in.


What she said.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Unless it's right before bedtime or after eating, why would you ever want to deprive a growing puppy of water?
> 
> Have a bowl full of clean water available at all times.


And that.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Will Do thanks for your info


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

I also read that wwater should be regulated as a puppy because they do not know how much to ingest.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our dogs have water at all times during the day. I pick it up at 9pm.

Some puppies will not stop drinking water and then throw it up. The vet thought I had one of those but she actually had a UTI. I think that is NOT common though. I would only restrict the water if I was having a hard time house training and even then it would be often, though controlled times.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> I also read that wwater should be regulated as a puppy because they do not know how much to ingest.



Im by no means a professional, but every pup Ive ever owned had access to as much water as they wanted. Never had any problems with OVERhydration. Where did you read that? Got me kinda curious now.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I read it on some site many weeks ago about housetraining/crate training....it wasn't here.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

All my Older dogs have buckets in their crates and access to water all the time. Cade and Tag do not. Mostly because they are part Swamp thing and like to dump and wallow and splash. However they are allowed to drink as much as they want when they are not in their crate. When Tag was very little he got his last drink around 7pm...now that's he older I don't really bother with that anymore. Tag also gets a giant horse bucket in the kennel outside. 

I did have to watch Tag when he was young, because Tag likes to Tank. And then he has to pee every 30 minutes for the next 5 hours. So I would to a certain extent control his water intake.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's not enough water for your puppy. I have fresh water available all the time. I keep his bowl up on the counter and when he's thirsty he goes over and sits nexts to the counter where the bowl is. Otherwise, he'd splash it all over the place.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I read it on some site many weeks ago about housetraining/crate training....it wasn't here.


yeah same and it works great for crate training, you can even google it "when to give a puppy water" I make sure i give him an adequate amount. i dont think free water is good because they will keep going, just like they will do with food.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, they don't. They will drink when they are thirsty. If you are going to restrict the water then at least give him some more often.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> No, they don't. They will drink when they are thirsty. If you are going to restrict the water then at least give him some more often.


Well it depends on the dog right, as an adult its ok. I do give him water regularly, there bladders are still small, no way they need so much water.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> yeah same and it works great for crate training, you can even google it "when to give a puppy water" I make sure i give him an adequate amount. i dont think free water is good because they will keep going, just like they will do with food.


Most of the people here suggested that free access to water is what you should do. I even think that Andre did, but you misinterpreted, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for your opinions guys, i guess the best advice would be from the breeder or the vet


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

White German Shepherd said:


> yeah same and it works great for crate training, you can even google it "when to give a puppy water" I make sure i give him an adequate amount. i dont think free water is good because they will keep going, just like they will do with food.


 I don't think your example is always the case. When Lucy was a puppy, she never overdid the water and she had access to it at all times except an hour before bedtime. She drank when she was thirsty and didn't drink when she was not thirsty - pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JKlatsky said:


> I did have to watch Tag when he was young, because Tag likes to Tank. And then he has to pee every 30 minutes for the next 5 hours. So I would to a certain extent control his water intake.


That would be Keefer as a puppy - he was a drinking, peeing MACHINE!!! Now that he's older and his bladder is mature he can hold it 12+ hours. I don't know how he does it, but he often chooses not to go out at bedtime when I give him the opportunity, and he also doesn't run to the door first thing when I let him out of the crate in the morning either. 

He went from thimble bladder to iron bladder! :wild:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake gets somewhat restricted because all he wants to do is play in it....but he gets water through out the day....I have it put up and he tells me when he wants some.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

White German Shepherd said:


> thanks for your opinions guys, i guess the best advice would be from the breeder or the vet


You are absolutely correct. Please call your vet and see what their suggestion is.

I'm curious. If you only wanted affirmation on what you were doing, why did you bother to ask?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I don't think your example is always the case. When Lucy was a puppy, she never overdid the water and she had access to it at all times except an hour before bedtime. She drank when she was thirsty and didn't drink when she was not thirsty - pretty basic stuff.


This is the same guy that made like 30+ responses to important questions, giving two sentence answers with a swagger like he was expert, multi posts of threads until he's satisfied that there have been enough responses, then starts asking the most very basic new dog owner questions, gets advice from vast experience, then mostly argues against the advice. The asking foe advice after opining what he wants to do, has resulted in rejection of the best advice on many occasions. I just don't get it.

Sorry for the run on sentence.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You are absolutely correct. Please call your vet and see what their suggestion is.
> 
> I'm curious. If you only wanted affirmation on what you were doing, why did you bother to ask?


Hah! I applaud your brevity.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You are absolutely correct. Please call your vet and see what their suggestion is.
> 
> I'm curious. If you only wanted affirmation on what you were doing, why did you bother to ask?


I know what to do, I just wanted to know what others think about the topic, I was also interested because I saw an article on water and I wanted to see others reactions


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

White German Shepherd said:


> I know what to do, I just wanted to know what others think about the topic...


This seems to be your stock answer whenever you're questioned on your posts. :thinking:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> I know what to do, I just wanted to know what others think about the topic, I was also interested because I saw an article on water and I wanted to see others reactions


You've used that exact same excuse the last time someone called you out on this issue. I don't know why you have to act as you do. It seems quite disingenuous, whether it is or not.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

White German Shepherd said:


> I know what to do, *I just wanted to know what others think about the topic,* I was also interested because I saw an article on water and I wanted to see others reactions


Well..here is what I think in the topic.

You are running the risk of dehydrating your puppy. If your puppy gets sick, by starting out dehydrated...you are screwed. 

By restricting water, you are setting up a self-fulfilling prophesy in that they will over drink because they are really thirsty.

By restricting water, you could cause a UTI because the kidneys are not getting flushed out like they should be.

I think you are absolutely correct....Call your vet and ask.

Good Luck with that.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Well..here is what I think in the topic.
> 
> You are running the risk of dehydrating your puppy. If your puppy gets sick, by starting out dehydrated...you are screwed.
> 
> ...


It wasn't a real question, it was an experiment to see other's reactions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Relayer said:


> It wasn't a real question, it was an experiment to see other's reactions.


:headbang: And I fell for it! I'm nothing but a lab rat!  I feel so used! :teary:


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This seems to be your stock answer whenever you're questioned on your posts. :thinking:


Ok listen, you are a moderator, YOU Should know that you have to stay on topic, what does this have to do with my thread? You answer me that. Why should I be questioned when I ask a simple opinion question. Get off my back and do your job right.I have been a moderator on many sites. One of the rules where to set a standard and an example to the members. Constantly putting me on the spot is not showing good leadership abilities. I question on what grounds you were selected to be a moderator, i know you have an abundance of information on GSD's but you do not seem to follow the rules of moderation?. No offense.



Relayer said:


> You've used that exact same excuse the last time someone called you out on this issue. I don't know why you have to act as you do. It seems quite disingenuous, whether it is or not.


How is it an excuse? Just because I show my knowledge of a specific area of dogs and now because I have a question I had difficulty over you call me out? Let me call you out and ask why you are constantly "stocking" all of my threads and calling me out? I do not know why you guys are acting in this manner, grow up. I had a simple question and was only looking for an answer that actually has to do with this thread.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But you didn't ask a question for opinions. You wanted us to tell you that we liked what you were doing. Only one person agreed so you said the best person to ask is your breeder or vet.

Your response certainly makes it sound like you didn't like our answers because it wasn't agreeing with what you are doing.

So, call your vet and ask. Perhaps, all of us are wrong and you could teach us something.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> :headbang: And I fell for it! I'm nothing but a lab rat!  I feel so used! :teary:


You're more like a lab fox.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Forgot to mention that when he was in his "expert dog trainer" mode, he also insisted on becoming a moderator ASAP.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> But you didn't ask a question for opinions. You wanted us to tell you that we liked what you were doing. Only one person agreed so you said the best person to ask is your breeder or vet.
> 
> Your response certainly makes it sound like you didn't like our answers because it wasn't agreeing with what you are doing.
> 
> So, call your vet and ask. Perhaps, all of us are wrong and you could teach us something.


are you blind? I said "How about you guys"..


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Forgot to mention that when he was in his "expert dog trainer" mode, he also insisted on becoming a moderator ASAP.


I did not insist, I put it as a goal, why is everyone attacking me.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> How is it an excuse? Just because I show my knowledge of a specific area of dogs and now because I have a question I had difficulty over you call me out? Let me call you out and ask why you are constantly "stocking" all of my threads and calling me out? I do not know why you guys are acting in this manner, grow up. I had a simple question and was only looking for an answer that actually has to do with this thread.


That's just plain paranoid. I read all threads that look as if I can either be of help or are of interest to me. I've tried to help you many time in a most sincere and civil manner. You just can't help shooting yourself in the foot. Look in the mirror boy... with apologies to Pete Townshend.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

White German Shepherd said:


> Is the way I am giving it ok?


and then people started explaining why what you do isn't a good idea


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

White German Shepherd said:


> are you blind? I said "How about you guys"..


Are you asking a question? Or just looking for an opinion to match your own?

Are you a jerk? That's rhetorical. I already know the answer.

:shrug: Whatever. I hope that attitude of yours doesn't turn ppl away so when you actually need a bit of help there is still someone that will read your posts.

Good Luck with that too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Relayer said:


> You're more like a lab fox.


ahh shucks..you're just saying that cuz you like my eyes. :blush:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> ahh shucks..you're just saying that cuz you like my eyes. :blush:


That too... but I meant "smart as a..."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

welll..I have been called smart before but there was a body part directly after that. :thinking:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Back on topic



White German Shepherd said:


> I give my pup water only at feeding time, and its working great. How about you guys


So you only give water 2-3 times a day? And its working great because your pup isn't having any accidents? Thats a lazy and terrible way to potty train a dog IMO. Your pup doesnt need a full bowl of water all day but at least give him access to some throught the day except for about an hour before it will be alone in the crate. At 8 weeks old your pup should not be holding it all night, problem is that your pup is not getting enough water so it doesn't have anything to pee. Its not holding it.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Is this really a real post?


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

...


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your opinions, mods please close


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Well..here is what I think in the topic.
> 
> You are running the risk of dehydrating your puppy. If your puppy gets sick, by starting out dehydrated...you are screwed.
> 
> ...


I saw this and had to reply before I go back to sleep. 

Dogs to include puppies will over drink when they are VERY thirsty which is somthing that you are creating. Other times may include a lot of exercise or being out in the heat. Which at these times letting them drink and then stopping them is beneficial, but those are the ONLY times to regulate. They (especially pups) need a lot of water to maintain body functions and health to include regulating their body temperature. If your dog was to decide to not drink or eat for one meal because they were not feeling good it would require an imediate vet visit because your dog would get worse fast.

If your vet tells you what you are doing is ok. Then please post the name of the vet so that we know NOT to go there. Obviously neither of you have any idea of how to handle a dog. 

Some people just should not have animals.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

So.... I'm curious to know where he's at on his quest to be a moderator? 

I figure when Riley knocks her bowl over she's no longer thirsty. I cut her off about an hour before bedtime.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a deck tomato plant that I have on our bedroom balcony. Each morning I give it a waterbottle (500ml) of water. 
Some mornings it's bone dry, some mornings it's still soaked from the day before. I somehow don't think this would work for keeping a dog healthy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

White German Shepherd said:


> yeah same and it works great for crate training, you can even google it "when to give a puppy water" I make sure i give him an adequate amount. i dont think free water is good because they will keep going, just like they will do with food.


I've never heard of a puppy who didn't know when to quit drinking water. IMHO they should have access to fresh water 24/7 including nights. I know a lot of people don't like getting up at night to take a pup out, but I've always felt it's better to do it this way than to deprive an animal of any age access to water.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

White German Shepherd said:


> Well it depends on the dog right, as an adult its ok. I do give him water regularly, there bladders are still small, no way they need so much water.



Really now? 

you did not just say that. THEY NEED WATER! Especially during summertime... 

Jesus Christ. Would you leave your baby without water, milk or food because they are so little and don't need it?

Indra always has a bowl of water with fresh water in her crate.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with the OP. This thread should be put out of its misery.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Relayer said:


> I agree with the OP. This thread should be put out of its misery.


:thumbup:

Let's black-hole this, nothing will come of it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

White German Shepherd said:


> Ok listen, you are a moderator, YOU Should know that you have to stay on topic, what does this have to do with my thread? You answer me that. Why should I be questioned when I ask a simple opinion question. Get off my back and do your job right.I have been a moderator on many sites. One of the rules where to set a standard and an example to the members. Constantly putting me on the spot is not showing good leadership abilities. I question on what grounds you were selected to be a moderator, i know you have an abundance of information on GSD's but you do not seem to follow the rules of moderation?. No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it an excuse? Just because I show my knowledge of a specific area of dogs and now because I have a question I had difficulty over you call me out? Let me call you out and ask why you are constantly "stocking" all of my threads and calling me out? I do not know why you guys are acting in this manner, grow up. I had a simple question and was only looking for an answer that actually has to do with this thread.


What a childish, arrogant, outburst. 

Our mods do a great job and have every right to ask questions the same as any other forum member. 

I pity any forum that you claim to moderate ... hope this one has enough sense to never hire you.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

arycrest said:


> What a childish, arrogant, outburst.
> 
> Our mods do a great job and have every right to ask questions the same as any other forum member.
> 
> I pity any forum that you claim to moderate ... hope this one has enough sense to never hire you.


I don't think we have anything to worry about. He's so full of BS, that I seriously doubt he's ever been a mod, except in his own mind. 

What I can't exactly tell is, if he's a troll or just seriously lacks social skills.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Relayer said:


> just seriously lacks social skills.


:thumbup:
OP, take it from someone who has a dog with kidney disease. You DO NOT want to dehydrate your pup. Pups do know when to stop. They will drink as much as they NEED to drink. As far as potty training goes, if he needs to drink more, then he will need to go potty more. Restricting water to make it easier to potty train is just plain lazy in my opinion.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

UConnGSD said:


> :thumbup:
> OP, take it from someone who has a dog with kidney disease. You DO NOT want to dehydrate your pup. Pups do know when to stop. They will drink as much as they NEED to drink. As far as potty training goes, if he needs to drink more, then he will need to go potty more. Restricting water to make it easier to potty train is just plain lazy in my opinion.


And a dangerous game.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

I have to chime in here. I am a new GSD owner and I have been following the advice on this site. I find the wealth of information from experienced GSD owners to be invaluable. If I have a question I always look here for help. I haven't been disappointed yet in the care and love all of you have for your animals. I just want to say thank you. As for water for my puppy....I leave water out and I am constantly monitoring his eating and drinking habits. He gets as much water as he needs. He has never licked the bowl dry so I know he's not overdrinking. Some days he does drink more than others and those days I make sure he gets let out more often. I've actually refreshed his water and he just looks at it and walks away. I think "he's" the best judge of how much water he needs. He's also only had one accident in the house and that was when he was 9 weeks old! He's never had an accident in his crate and sleeps 9 hours every night. I don't pick up his water before he goes in his crate, even though that's a good idea if your pup isn't making it through the night, but because he is I leave it for him right up until it's crate time. Maybe I just got extra lucky with his disposition and easy housebreaking, but I definitely defer to those in the "know" on this site!!!!


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree with Grissom!

I'm new here and my pup is all black and drinks like CRAZY, especially with the heat lately. I tend to not let him have much more than a sip or two about 1-2 hours before bed since he does pee like crazy. Only 2 accidents so far - both times he was sitting by the door waiting for me to let him out - I just didn't move fast enough!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

In response to the outburst about the mods:
*Moderators are members FIRST and put their moderator "hat" on when the NEED to.*

Good luck with your pup.

I promote drinking any time I'm home, and provide filtered water to reduce VOCs, lead, etc. I never pick up the water, if he drinks a bit before bed, so be it. Once he is in the crate, that is when he doesn't have access to water.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have never with held water from a puppy nor an adult dog.

I have no problem with some who manage water intake, say after a certain time at nite in order to not have a peeing puppy all nite. I just have never had a problem with any crate accidents or night time stuff.

In this awful heat, it's more important to keep an active puppy hydrated. If your withholding water because you don't want a peeing puppy during the day, well that's being lazy in my opinion. work on housebreaking

As for the OP, yes, you have posted questions on more than one occasion, when you get some answers, you have gone on to say "well I knew that but wanted to see what people said", type of answer. There is NO SHAME in not 'knowing' something, or asking for opinions/suggestions. 

I must say your response to some who have questioned you, wouldn't make good moderator material in my opinion..

If you have a question,,go ahead and ask, again no shame in not knowing something or wanting information, we aren't all "experts" here and don't profess to be


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Essentially unlimited. They all have access to water all day. I don't give water in crates at night, but for those that are not crated, they have it 24/7.

For puppies, I pull up water a couple hrs before their bedtime to make sure bladders are empty.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread is sooooo dead. Give it a rest, please. All responsible and sane dog owners have water available at all times. End of story.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> This thread is sooooo dead. Give it a rest, please. All responsible and sane dog owners have water available at all times. End of story.


so you're saying kool aid is not an option for my dog???


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> so you're saying kool aid is not an option for my dog???


Oh, shut up!!! :crazy:


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Oh, shut up!!! :crazy:




lol


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> lol


Can we start a money pool to bribe a moderator to take this thing down??


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

How much money are we talking?

All kidding aside, I think the question has been asked and answered. Thanks for the participation everyone.

Thread closed. _And I HATE closing threads! Thanks._

Vinnie
Admin.


----------

